
Disney closes its $71.3B Fox acquisition and now owns X-Men, Avatar, Deadpool - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/20/disney-closes-it-71-3b-fox-acquisition/
======
nabla9
They are also busy preparing orginal content for Disney+ streaming service
starting late this year. Disney already owns 60% of Hulu.

------
ChrisRR
It this point it's probably easier to list off who Disney doesn't own

------
sahin-boydas
deadpool for kids :)

